
Working on the iPad: One Year Later, Still My Favorite Computer - shawndumas
https://www.macstories.net/stories/working-on-the-ipad-one-year-later-still-my-favorite-computer/
======
Mithaldu
Hidden lede: Author is a fulltime blogger.

Sure, that can work. However that is only one niche, and for most professions
out there that require computers, the iPad will not be sufficient, or at best
wildly inefficient.

~~~
colemannerd
Yes. This is such a specific use case that most workers don't follow. If he
was doing a job using the full microsoft office suite - or alternatives - this
would be far more representative of office workers. Of course, that misses all
developers, but then again we know how far they are to actually letting us
develop on an iPad.

~~~
fuzzywalrus
Even for blogging, the iPad is a series of compromises. While there are image
editors, none are on the level of photoshop and the audio software, while it
exists isn't nearly as powerful or fast. I'm sure anything the author does, I
can do faster and more efficiently with OS X. As a front end developer,
sometimes contractor for TV Shows, and hobbyist musician who's made the odd
dollar, not a single one of these activities are viable on the iPad.

Sure, the author does fine with an iPad and seems to like it but for most
people this is simply not a reality.

------
jekub
My nexus 9 have changed a lot the way I work. As a professor, my time is split
between teaching and research. I still use my computer to prepare my lectures
and a big part of my coding but, giving lecture, reading papers and taking
notes are all done on it.

The combination of termux and SSH means than I can do some dev on it if I have
the Bluetooth keyboard with me, it's not ideal but enough to not justify
taking my computer with me for one our of coding in the day. The interactivity
of being able to move through the classroom and ask students to write answers
on a virtual whiteboard keeping the results and going back later to this is
invaluable. For a lot of things I do with it, there seems to be only half
finished poorly written applications and still it's a big improvement in my
work

I truly wait for the day were we have good PDF library app with a reader that
can take notes, a good whiteboard app that allow you to have an infinite
canvas, ... but even now it changed my way to work for the better.

------
toxiczone
What a disappointment realizing the story is "I can blog from my iPad". I
guess welcome to 2016 and page 2 of hacker news.

Now time to remember my HN password (from my iphone 4)

------
justinsaccount
Welcome to 2016, where the most revolutionary feature on a popular device is
that you can now look at two windows at the same time.

